# Land der tausend See`n  (Frankreich)



## Fischerfritz (1. August 2001)

Hallo Boardfreunde,
habe einen heißen Tipp von einen Angelfreund bekommen der vor wenigen Tagen in Gegend Nancy- Sarreborg seinen Urlaub verbrachte. 
Eine Topangelgegend mit unzähligen See`n billige Angelkarten und sehr guter Fischbesatzung.
Hatt von euch schon einer dort gefischt und seine Erfahrungen gemacht ?  
Ist übrigens für den südwestlichen Teil der BRD eine Wochenendreise wert !!Fischerfritz


----------



## TommyD (2. August 2001)

Hi
Soll da echt gut sein alles ich fare irgendwann diesen monat für ein verlängertes Wochenende nach frankreich um dort zu angeln.
Ich glaube in frankreich ist garkein angelschein nötig nür Erlaubnisskarte stimmt das?Gruß:_____TommyD


----------



## Fischerfritz (2. August 2001)

Ich hab kurz im Net nachgeschaut und kurzerhand (weil ich net mehr Zeit grad hab )einen kleinen Ausschnitt gefunden und einfach rauskopiertFischerfritzmein hobby, nicht so eingeschränkt wie bei uns möglich ... 
während man im oberallgäu jahrelang auf eine eine mitgliedschaft in einem angelverein warten muss, oder viel geld bei einem privaten fischereigewässerbesitzer für eine jahreskarte ausgeben muss - oder alternativ schon einen tag vorher einen tages-angelschein im angelgeschäft oder in der touristik-information erwerben muss, ist es in frankreich einfacher, seinem hobby nachzugehen.durch eine zusammenschluss der angelorganisationen von 36 departements, fast der ganzen südhälfte frankreich&acute;s zum club halieutique, kann der franzose oder wir als touristen, entweder einen angelschein für 14 tage innerhalb der ferienzeit vom 01.06. - 30.09. für rund ff 150,-- oder eine jahreskarte für rund ff 405,-- erwerben ( passfoto für carte de peche mitnehmen ). darüberhinaus gibt es keine einschränkungen oder voraussetzungen, wer angeln darf. aber es ist sicher sinnvoll einen fischereischein zu haben um waidgerecht zu angeln. ebenso wie bei uns gilt es schonzeiten und mindestmasse zu beachten - die vorschriften weiter unten in den links "la peche en france". 
 wir angeln in der provence in der durance = nebenfluss der rhone unterhalb von cadenet, im canal du rhone a sète ganz romantisch an der ecluse de nourriguier hinter beaucaire , am etang d&acute;entressen nahe miramas - weniger romantisch wegen dechetterie -, im canal de la vallée des baux und in der barrage des peiroou, einem kleinen wild-romantisch gelegenem stausee in den alpilles, nahe st. remy de provence - privatgewässer, extra carte de peche, 60 ff tageskarte, 180 ff wochenkarte, 300 f jahreskarte beim office de tourisme st. remy de provence - . hin und wieder unternehmen wir einen angelausflug an den etang de berre zwischen istres und miramas.
in der aquitaine angeln wir im bach "la gourgue", im etang de cazaux et de sanguinet am "put blanc" oder am plage caton, im canal du littorale des landes ( canal transaquitain ) - die grössten fische stehen in der schleuse = barrage , leider darf man dort erst in 300 m abstand nicht angeln -, im etang de biscarosse et de parentis, im port de plaissance in arcachon, in den seen bei hostens ( domaine departemental ) und natürlich im atlantik ( beste zeit: 2 stunden vor bis 2 stunden nach der flut ).
die binnengewässer sind in wasserläufe erster und zweiter kategorie eingeteilt, für die unterschiedliche vorschriften erlassen wurden, beispielsweise anzahl der angeln, der haken je angel, anzahl der gefangenen fische pro tag , ... . wie bei uns gibt es die vorschrift, dass erst eine halbe stunde vor sonnenaufgang bis längstens eine halbe stunde nach sonnenuntergang geangelt werden darf.
weiter auskünfte und die carte de peche fédérales erhält man beim office de tourisme, in der mairie d.h. beim bürgermeister oder in angelgeschäften. dort erhält man auch detaillierte ausküfte über etwaige beschränkungen.
für manche gewässer, die im privatbesitz sind, verkauft der eigentüer selbst angelkarten, wie zum beispiel das office de tourisme in st. remy de provence für die barrage des peiroou, oder der tabac-laden in hostens für die seen der domaine departemental in hostens.die ouverture für categorie I oder ouverture du brochet ( = hecht ) ist von grosser bedeutung für die angelnde bevölkerung frankreichs. schon am vortag werden köderfische gefangen und am frühen morgen sind alle gute angelplätze besetzt. jung und alt ist vom angelfieber erfasst, mit ausdauer wird mit streng geheimen futter-mischungen angefüttert und auf den grossen biss gewartet, petri heil! 

la peche en  
premiere federation de peche francaises  ffpc  
europeen alliance of anglers  alliance  
alles über angeln in frankreich  peche.org  
"angel"-wetter in frankreich  yahoo.france  
calcul de la marée en france gezeiten an frankreich&acute;s küsten  shom.fr_ann_marees  
zum download
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





idenrechner, weltweit einsetzbar - version wxtide32einstellen auf cap ferret für raum biscarrosse  SiliconValley/Horizon 
echelle beaufort - windstärken  krogen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




chelle beaufort  
regeln für&acute;s angeln in frankreich nur in französisch  peche reglementation  
federation des peches departementales  annuaire infos fedes  
meeresfische - frz. namen und beschreibung  poissonsmer  
süsswasserfische - frz. namen und beschreibung  poissons  
lachs-flüsse in frankreich  aidsa_saumon_carte  
lachse im süd-westen frankreich&acute;s  saumon_sud_ouest  
actupeche, angel-suchmaschine  actupeche  
fliegenfischen: fliegen  yosemite/9753  
knoten  yosemite/9753  
lachs - saumon  yosemite/9753  
lachs-seiten  yosemite/9753  
les rivières à saumon francaises  actupeche voyages  
angelreisen - voyage de peche  actupeche voyages  
site internet de mouche: fliegenfischen  mouche lieneur  
die frz. fliegenfischer homepage  bay.netrover.com  
die anglerecke - frz. homepage  journ&acute; alain peche  
mitchell, stark verbreitet in frankreich  mitchell.fr  
alain preaux: fliegenfischer-homepage  alain preaux  
angeln - eine leidenschaft, frz. homepage  dbsp  
sehr ausführliche homepage über den lac du salagou  clacaze  
silure = waller im web - la peche du silure  silure web  
robert menquet: ruten-montage  actupeche  
forellenangeln  galaska  
adressen der fédérations de peche, APPMA,  actupeche/adressen  
le site de nicolas - anglerhomepage  le-village.com-peche  
die zubereitung von fischen, muscheln und krustentiere multimania krogen 
jede menge lachsrezpte  Yosemite/9758  
rivernet, der server für lebende flüsse (European Rivers Network)  rivernet  
fliegenfischen, mehr als eine leidenschaft  utzmann  
gobage: die fliege ist unsere passion  jussieu  
die garonne  eau-adour-garonne


----------



## Guen (10. August 2001)

Uff !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss Guen


----------



## Fischerfritz (10. August 2001)

Jo ist wohl ein bischen heftig der Bericht bin wohl auch erst draufgekommen als ich am Abend den kopierten Beitrag nochmal durchlas und hätte wohl besser die Website mit angeben sollen.
Also für Franzfans nochmal  
http://home.allgaeu.org/mstockha/
    Fischerfritz[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Fischerfritz am 10-08-2001 um 19:29.]


----------



## fred (3. September 2001)

Hi
Ich angle öfter in Frankreich, in Flüssen und Seen ist ein regionaler Angelschein notwendig! Meistens kriegt man ein Urlaubsschein (14 Tage) für die entsprechende Region in einem Angelgeschäft oder bei der Tourist-Info! Die Scheine sind in der regel recht preiswert!mfg Fred


----------



## Fischerfritz (10. September 2001)

Hallo Fred,
wo in Frankreich?
Möchte diesen Herbst dort öfters auf Raubfische gehn und freu mich auf jeden Tipp.Fischerfritz[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Fischerfritz am 10-09-2001 um 21:48.]


----------



## Fabi1992 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Land der tausend See`n  (Frankreich)*

weis jemand wies da mit gr. carps au boilies aussieht??


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (7. September 2007)

*AW: Land der tausend See`n  (Frankreich)*

Hallo zusammen, ich lebe in Frankreich und kann Euch aus erster Hand folgendes bereichten:

Es gibt hier keine Fischereipruefung, man geht in einen Angelladen und kauft eine carte de peche und ggg. zusaetzliche Gewaessermarken, die man haben moechte.

Bei mir in Paris ist es wie folgt:

1. mit der Carte de Peche kann ich in der Seine und in Teilen der Marne mit 4 Ruten fischen. In allen oeffentlichen Gewaessern in Frankreich kann ich mit einer Rute fischen

2. Dann gibt es eine Zusatzmarke fuer Seen im Bois de Bologne, das ist ein riesiger Park am Pariser Stadtrand. Dort gibt es z.B. einen Schwarzbarschsee, einen Karpfenteich etc. Hier gelten besondere Angelbedingungen (z.B. ohne widerhaken am Schwarzbarschteich, nur eine Rute am Karpfenweiher etc.)

3. Dann gibt es eine Marke, die zum Nachtangeln auf Karpfen in der Seine berechtigt

4. Dann gibt es noch eine Marke, mit der man in zahlreichen Departments im Norden und Westen Frankreichs wie ein Ortsansaessiger mit 4 Ruten angeln kann...

Vor Ort sollte man sich immer kundig machen, was oeffentliche Gewaesser und was private Gewaesser sind. bei groesseren Fluessen kann man sicher sein, dass sie oeffentlich sind. Bei kleinen Fluessen, die nach Forellen riechen, und Seen fragt man besser nach.

Achja, wenn nicht anders ausgewiesen, angeln ist nur von 30 mins vor Sonnenaufgang bis 30 mins nach Sonnenuntergang erlaubt: kommende Woche ist es 5:24 Uhr minus 3o' bis 18:17 plus 30'...

Gruss Raubfisch-Fan


----------



## Müdertom (18. April 2008)

*AW: Land der tausend See`n  (Frankreich)*

Das ist eine klasse Sache, dürfte aber nur für die französich sprechende Angler einfach sein. Kann man diesen Angelschein auch über das Net kaufen?

Gruß

Müdertom


----------

